# Type 2 diabetes - intestine effects



## Copepod (Mar 19, 2009)

A letter from a man with Type 2 diabetes in today's New Scientist magazine, 19 Mar 09 - effectively a self-written case report: http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20127000.600-gut-feeling.html 

Commenting on an earlier article in New Scientist, 2 Feb 09: http://www.newscientist.com/article...c-condoms-could-help-obese-avoid-surgery.html


----------

